# What did you do to stop yourself from testing early in the 2WW?



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi im a mad 2ww tester      i drive myself crazy..  i just cant help myself..

Is there anyone out there that can give some advice on how they stop themself from testing early.

I am trying to plan ahead for my next cycle and already im thinking of testing before i even start the treatment!!    

Its a shame the     cant come round to the house and slap me when i pick up a pee stick!  

thanks ladies xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am terrible, if I have tests in the house I test every day from around day 10...

I still have loads in the house for my next go...naughty naughty. 

My MIL doesn't help though she works in a hospital and gets loads of tests for me... 

Carrie


----------



## crazy (Jan 12, 2006)

It does drive you crazy but I held out until a day early, even then though I couldnt believe it until the next day, the nurses are right if you test early you wont believe anyway

good luck


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sorry I can't help either - I usually test from about day 12 onwards     either every morning or every other - I'll never believe a negative until AF shows though. Never had a positive so don't know whether I would believe that either.

Why do we put ourselves through this agony each month ?

Roo


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi there,

I managed not to test until Day 15 (although it was at 3am!)

I didn't buy a HPT until the last moment. Hopeless with temptation so better for me not to have pee sticks in the house...

Best of luck.


Edna


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

temptation is always to much for me, but had hcg jab this time so will try and hold out untill 14days PO - ovulation was confirmed by scan on 7th nov and had hcg jab on the 5th. Hubby reckons that means I have to wait till wednesday but I reckon tuesday will be ok. Worried that HCG jab may give false positive. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!! Sending myself crazy with the amount of time I think about testing and bankrupt with the amount of money I'm spending on tests!!!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I don't buy them until the night before test day and I don't park or shop near any retailers that sell them until that day!    I was a tortoise in a former life so I literally hibernate for 2 weeks! I just go to work, come home and keep my head down until it's over 

Axxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sarah9475 said:


> temptation is always to much for me, but had hcg jab this time so will try and hold out untill 14days PO - ovulation was confirmed by scan on 7th nov and had hcg jab on the 5th. Hubby reckons that means I have to wait till wednesday but I reckon tuesday will be ok. Worried that HCG jab may give false positive. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!! Sending myself crazy with the amount of time I think about testing and bankrupt with the amount of money I'm spending on tests!!!!!!!
> 
> Sarah


The HCG can stay in your body for up to 14 days so if you test too early it may give a false positive...best to hold off testing until at least 14 days after the injection to be sure that any result is genuine.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

I test out the trigger so I test every morning from the day after I trigger; that way I know exactly what's going on. I've always had a +ve hpt by 12dpo in all (8 now) of my pregnancies.


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi bunless i know what you mean... in someways its the best way because you can see once the trigger is no longer in your system.  Any positive sign after that is a pregnancy sign...  but then you can also torture yourself each day its still negative..  its just soo hard


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

when i wake up and think about testing early i quickly go for a wee and then i cant test as its best to do it with the first wee of the morning! failing that, i cant stop myself usually!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

I tested last night at 6.30 and AF is due on Monday ... it was a BFN please say I tested to early!!  
Rx

p.s good luck to all testing ladies xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

you tested too early and also in the evening which doesnt help!    try testing again monday morning and good luck


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

thank you so much Jo   I really hope so!  

positives to you


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Step away from the pee sticks!! Gd its so hard tho isnt it, i tested early each time and then wished i hadnt!

Too early Ruthie, and if it was last night it wasnt the best wee to use either!

Wishing you all the luck in the world!

B.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have never tested early, through fear i think

i know i wouldn't be able to handle having a negative test and then having to test again on test day


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi All,

I must admit I have tried different ways but the best is not to have pee sticks in the house.  If I actually have to go and buy them then it makes me think twice.  

In saying that I have tested from day 12/13 in all occassions and normally AF showed up straight after - this is the first time it didn't and now have 2   (and one +ve that may have showed -ve first time as I didn't leave it the right length of time).

     for all

Cera
x


----------



## flan13 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, i tested on the wednesday and was due to test the saturday and got a bfp on that day and every day after, i am now nearly 10 weeks with bubs no2....


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

I never tested early just wanted to keep that bit of hope that it had worked for a little longer, clinic advised against home testing. 

All the best 

Chucky egg


----------



## Lele (Jul 24, 2007)

I never tested early, through fear in natural attempts and because my Cons. said not to in IVF. It does not make sense to try too early, you can't trust the test either way!! I have great faith in my Unit and that faith helped me not to test    but it was very tempting I admit


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

i tested 13 day of the embryo transfer and I got a BFP


----------



## SnowPatrol (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are ever tempted to test early, just keep telling yourself.  If it's a negative I won\t believe it anyway because I know it's too early to test.. so what's the point of testing?  Likewise if it's a positive, you will worry for the rest of the 2ww that it's a false reading too and will work yourself up into a worse state than before!! 

The moral of this: DO NOT TEST EARLY - IT"S NOT WORTH PUTTING YOURSELF THROUGH FURTHER STRESS.  It\s really better to wait when you know you can believe what you see    

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I tested a day late. Dont know how i managed to hold out that long, then when it came to test day i was to scared to do it


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I never test early as long as I am on 2ww I can live my dream of being PUPO
L x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I can't see the point in hanging about myself. It's all down to personal preference but I think bunless's technique is the best. I know you end up spending a fortune on the tests but I would rather know asap so I will be testing everyday from ET at least then I'll know exactly when the trigger is gone and then I'll know the next positive test is for real. And even if there's no positive on the HPT, I'll still wait for the blood tests to prove it one way or another.  

For me, ignorance is NOT bliss and I get no pleasure out of prolonging the agony!  If I can find out a few days early that it really has worked why the hell not? And, as I say if it goes all the way down to the wire and the blood test, well so be it, but at least that testing puts a little bit of control, however imaginary, back into my hands rather than even more waiting waiting waiting!!!

xxx


----------



## jackie_d (Jan 25, 2009)

Waited til test date - couldn't bear the thought of a "wrong" result if I did it too soon.  
Felt it was a bit like an exam - where you have no choice but to wait for the result.
Maybe I'm strange    
J x


----------



## Munkle (Jul 28, 2010)

didn't buy test until day before and only bought a pack of one, gave it to DP to hide


----------



## Jaicee (Aug 27, 2010)

I only tested one day early as could not face doing the test and having to go straight into the office on a Monday morning. I was too scared to test any earlier as the nurse at the clinic had been adamant (very strict lady!) that I should not test early as it could mean getting a misleading result and would cause me far more heartache in the end.


----------



## Molie (Mar 24, 2010)

I read lots that testing early could result in an incorrect response - I thought for the sake of a few days I can wait and save myself the heart ache. Be strong - you'll have to do lots of agonising waiting if it is a BPF when you're waiting for that first early scan so get yourself in the habit now of keeping to that date in your diary


----------

